# Probleme mit Sendmail



## spikaner (1. September 2008)

Also ich hab große Probleme emails via sendmail / php zu versenden, hier mal ein Auszug aus der Log

```
Aug 31 13:25:28 ***** sendmail[5091]: m7VBPRdW005091: to=test@web.de, ctladdr=www-data (33/33), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30380, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent (m7VBPSTS005092 Message accepted for delivery)
Aug 31 13:25:28 ***** sm-mta[5094]: m7VBPSTS005092: to=<test@web.de>, ctladdr=<www-data@*****.kimsufi.com> (33/33), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=esmtp, pri=120619, relay=mx-ha01.web.de. [217.72.192.149], dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent (OK id=1KZl3b-0002rV-00)
Aug 31 13:28:22 ***** sendmail[5240]: m7VBSLe3005240: from=www-data, size=381, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<200808311128.m7VBSLe3005240@*****.kimsufi.com>, relay=www-data@localhost
Aug 31 13:28:22 ***** sm-mta[5241]: m7VBSMRU005241: from=<www-data@*****.kimsufi.com>, size=620, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<200808311128.m7VBSLe3005240@*****.kimsufi.com>, proto=ESMTP, daemon=MSP-v4, relay=localhost.localdomain [127.0.0.1]
Aug 31 13:28:22 ***** sendmail[5240]: m7VBSLe3005240: to=test@gmx.de, ctladdr=www-data (33/33), delay=00:00:01, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30381, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent (m7VBSMRU005241 Message accepted for delivery)
Aug 31 13:28:22 ***** sm-mta[5243]: m7VBSMRU005241: to=<test@gmx.de>, ctladdr=<www-data@*****.kimsufi.com> (33/33), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=esmtp, pri=120620, relay=mx0.gmx.de. [213.165.64.100], dsn=5.0.0, stat=Service unavailable
Aug 31 13:28:22 ***** sm-mta[5243]: m7VBSMRU005241: m7VBSMRU005243: DSN: Service unavailable
Aug 31 13:28:23 ***** sm-mta[5243]: m7VBSMRU005243: to=<www-data@*****.kimsufi.com>, delay=00:00:01, xdelay=00:00:01, mailer=local, pri=30000, dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent
Aug 31 13:36:31 ***** sendmail[5630]: m7VBaVEa005630: from=www-data, size=381, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<200808311136.m7VBaVEa005630@*****.kimsufi.com>, relay=www-data@localhost
Aug 31 13:36:31 ***** sm-mta[5631]: m7VBaVK7005631: from=<www-data@*****.kimsufi.com>, size=620, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<200808311136.m7VBaVEa005630@*****.kimsufi.com>, proto=ESMTP, daemon=MSP-v4, relay=localhost.localdomain [127.0.0.1]
Aug 31 13:36:31 ***** sendmail[5630]: m7VBaVEa005630: to=test@gmx.de, ctladdr=www-data (33/33), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30381, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent (m7VBaVK7005631 Message accepted for delivery)
Aug 31 13:36:31 ***** sm-mta[5633]: m7VBaVK7005631: to=<test@gmx.de>, ctladdr=<www-data@*****.kimsufi.com> (33/33), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=esmtp, pri=120620, relay=mx0.gmx.net. [213.165.64.100], dsn=5.0.0, stat=Service unavailable
Aug 31 13:36:31 ***** sm-mta[5633]: m7VBaVK7005631: m7VBaVK7005633: DSN: Service unavailable
Aug 31 13:36:31 ***** sm-mta[5633]: m7VBaVK7005633: to=<www-data@*****.kimsufi.com>, delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=local, pri=30000, dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent
Aug 31 13:49:29 ***** sendmail[6305]: m7VBnTFG006305: from=www-data, size=384, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<200808311149.m7VBnTFG006305@*****.kimsufi.com>, relay=www-data@localhost
Aug 31 13:49:29 ***** sm-mta[6306]: m7VBnTKG006306: from=<www-data@*****.kimsufi.com>, size=623, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<200808311149.m7VBnTFG006305@*****.kimsufi.com>, proto=ESMTP, daemon=MSP-v4, relay=localhost.localdomain [127.0.0.1]
Aug 31 13:49:29 ***** sendmail[6305]: m7VBnTFG006305: to=test@yahoo.com, ctladdr=www-data (33/33), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30384, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent (m7VBnTKG006306 Message accepted for delivery)
Aug 31 13:49:31 ***** sm-mta[6308]: m7VBnTKG006306: to=<test@yahoo.com>, ctladdr=<www-data@*****.kimsufi.com> (33/33), delay=00:00:02, xdelay=00:00:02, mailer=esmtp, pri=120623, relay=e.mx.mail.yahoo.com. [216.39.53.1], dsn=5.0.0, stat=Service unavailable
Aug 31 13:49:31 ***** sm-mta[6308]: m7VBnTKG006306: m7VBnVKG006308: DSN: Service unavailable
Aug 31 13:49:31 ***** sm-mta[6308]: m7VBnVKG006308: to=<www-data@*****.kimsufi.com>, delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=local, pri=30000, dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent
```
yahho.de web.de arcor.de funktionieren aber ab gmx.de ist der Wurm drinnen hat jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte ?

OS ist Debian Etch (alles auf den neusten Stand)

mfg Spikaner


----------



## spikaner (2. September 2008)

Update, nach langen Telefonaten habe ich jetzt herausgefunden, Da ich ja die Domain von Webspace A nach Rootserver B via DNS umleite da der Wurm drin sein könnte.
Hat jemand nee Idee wie ich das Fixen könnte da ich auf den ROOT eigentlich nicht die Domain ansich und den Mailserver haben wollte sondern rein mit sendmail arbeiten will.

evtl. hilft das jemand weiter bzw hat eine Idee, da ich langsam aber sicher verzweifle

mfg Spikaner


----------



## kalle123456 (2. September 2008)

spikaner hat gesagt.:


> Update, nach langen Telefonaten habe ich jetzt herausgefunden, Da ich ja die Domain von Webspace A nach Rootserver B via DNS umleite da der Wurm drin sein könnte.
> Hat jemand nee Idee wie ich das Fixen könnte da ich auf den ROOT eigentlich nicht die Domain ansich und den Mailserver haben wollte sondern rein mit sendmail arbeiten will.
> 
> evtl. hilft das jemand weiter bzw hat eine Idee, da ich langsam aber sicher verzweifle
> ...



Hallo,

mache doch einfach eine MX-Weiterleitung von Webspace A nach Rootserver B. Oder aber nur den zweiten MX auf den Rootserver. Hoffe ich habe dich richtig verstanden, ansonsten noch mal melden.

Gruss


----------



## spikaner (2. September 2008)

Also ich will den Webspace als Mailserver (incoming) nutzen
aber die Mails gleichzeitig vom root aus schicken
nur wie stell ich das am dümmsten an bzw. wie  habe das noch nie gamacht bzw gebraucht.

OS Debian etch. apache2 php5 sql5  (genaueres gibts bei PN) 

mfg Spikaner


----------



## kalle123456 (2. September 2008)

spikaner hat gesagt.:


> Also ich will den Webspace als Mailserver (incoming) nutzen
> aber die Mails gleichzeitig vom root aus schicken
> nur wie stell ich das am dümmsten an bzw. wie  habe das noch nie gamacht bzw gebraucht.
> 
> ...



Also gmx überprüft den MX Eintrag, in deinen Fall stimmt er nicht mit der IP überein. Wenn du jetzt aber als ersten MX-server deinen Webspace angibst und als zweiten deinen Root, sollte es für gmx auch in Ordnung sein . Im Prinzip hast du damit auch gleich eine Ausfallsicherung geschaffen. Sollte der erste MX(Webspace) nicht antworten, so wird die mail an den zweiten MX(Rootserver zugestellt). Überprüfe das ganze mit einer whois Abfrage. Wichtig ist hierbei noch, sollstest du Greylisting benutzen, muss Server 2 auch Greylisting haben, sonst antwortet er zu früh. Hoffe es war einigermaßen verständlich  .


----------

